
NASA will live-stream loss of signal as Cassini burn up in atmosphere of Saturn - jessriedel
https://www.nasa.gov/press-release/nasa-announces-cassini-end-of-mission-media-activities
======
jessriedel
Here is the end-of-mission timeline.

[https://saturn.jpl.nasa.gov/mission/grand-finale/cassini-
end...](https://saturn.jpl.nasa.gov/mission/grand-finale/cassini-end-of-
mission-timeline/)

In particular, Cassini is expected to burn up at about 6:30am on Friday
morning, but because the light travel time from Saturn will be ~83mins,
Cassini's signal will not fall silent until 7:53-7:55am.

